# Ethanol Free Gas-Griffin!!



## jcountry (Aug 6, 2010)

I finally found a place in my area which sells ethanol-free gas!  The place used to be Young Petroleum, but now the sign says East Side Petroleum.

The address is 1160 Meriwether St. in Griffin.

-They also sell off-road diesel and all sorts of lubricants.

-Nice folks-
I am stoked I finally have found a place within range so that I can feed all my saws and mowers without having to put that ethanol garbage in them!


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been using them for years, great people to deal with to.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 11, 2010)

Just so Yall know I mixed non ethanol gas w/ ethanol gas in a 4 stroke boat motor and within a few miles of running it made a gell inside of the carb. I was told by my boat mech. that this is a common problem to folks that don't know not to mix them, so empty the tanks out before using it. Hope this solves any problems before they start.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2010)

I used to be Bill Young's insurance agent--he is a fine man. Hope he sold out.


----------



## city boy gone country (Sep 21, 2010)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Just so Yall know I mixed non ethanol gas w/ ethanol gas in a 4 stroke boat motor and within a few miles of running it made a gell inside of the carb. I was told by my boat mech. that this is a common problem to folks that don't know not to mix them, so empty the tanks out before using it. Hope this solves any problems before they start.



I have done that a lot to my customers boats and my boats and have NEVER seen that problem. you had another issue that caused your carb problems.


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 22, 2010)

*gas*

What's he get for a gallon? Whats the octane rating?


----------



## jcountry (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang-

I was just up there last week, and I forgot to look at the octane.  I think it is 95 or 97, but I'm not sure...  When I was there, it was about 2.60 or so per gallon.  Not as expensive as premium at some places.

-Great folks, I really like dealing with people like them!

-I really feel a lot better running all my smaller motors on this stuff.  I think ethanol really wrecks a lot of mowers and chainsaws.  Definitely cheaper to pay a little more in the short run for good gas than a whole lot more getting a new carb or fuel lines.


----------

